# roofing questions



## cmpdad (Jan 4, 2006)

How much does it cost to roof a house and attached garage, including tearoff? Not a steep roof by any means. I was told it was about 29 squares. I'm in Macomb county. Thanks for any info. Maybe someone here is a roofer? The prices I have been quoted are blowing me away.


----------



## Sling (Aug 2, 2005)

Glenn Haege says Mr. Roof


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

I just had mine done 45 year shingles ,tear off two layers .. $3600 and this guy is booked until December I had bids up to $7500..he is slow just him and his two boys but came highly recommended this was in Ohio


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Since your local, shoot me a pm and I should be able to give you a there abouts price. If interested, Ill come out and measure and give you an exact price, which is what the other "contractors" should have done. What does "about" 29 sq mean? Either it is or it isnt, its your money being spent.


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

roger23 said:


> I just had mine done 45 year shingles ,tear off two layers .. $3600 and this guy is booked until December I had bids up to $7500..he is slow just him and his two boys but came highly recommended this was in Ohio


 
Doing things that cheap he's gonna be booked solid. A 45 yr shingle means NOTHING when they blow off in 6 months. Not saying whoever did it hacked it up, just sounds extremely cheap or you have a very small house. You get what you pay for, and roofers are a dime a dozen...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

roger23 said:


> I just had mine done 45 year shingles ,tear off two layers .. $3600 and this guy is booked until December I had bids up to $7500..he is slow just him and his two boys but came highly recommended this was in Ohio


 
Doing things that cheap he's gonna be booked solid. A 45 yr shingle means NOTHING when they blow off in 6 months. Not saying whoever did it hacked it up, just sounds extremely cheap or you have a very small house. You get what you pay for, and roofers are a dime a dozen...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

roger23 said:


> I just had mine done 45 year shingles ,tear off two layers .. $3600 and this guy is booked until December I had bids up to $7500..he is slow just him and his two boys but came highly recommended this was in Ohio


 
Doing things that cheap he's gonna be booked solid. A 45 yr shingle means NOTHING when they blow off in 6 months. Not saying whoever did it hacked it up, just sounds extremely cheap or you have a very small house. You get what you pay for, and roofers are a dime a dozen...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

roger23 said:


> I just had mine done 45 year shingles ,tear off two layers .. $3600 and this guy is booked until December I had bids up to $7500..he is slow just him and his two boys but came highly recommended this was in Ohio


 
Doing things that cheap he's gonna be booked solid. A 45 yr shingle means NOTHING when they blow off in 6 months. Not saying whoever did it hacked it up, just sounds extremely cheap or you have a very small house. You get what you pay for, and roofers are a dime a dozen...


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

roger23 said:


> I just had mine done 45 year shingles ,tear off two layers .. $3600 and this guy is booked until December I had bids up to $7500..he is slow just him and his two boys but came highly recommended this was in Ohio


 
Doing things that cheap he's gonna be booked solid. A 45 yr shingle means NOTHING when they blow off in 6 months. Not saying whoever did it hacked it up, just sounds extremely cheap or you have a very small house. You get what you pay for, and roofers are a dime a dozen...


----------



## wickedcarpenter (May 1, 2003)

$3,600 labor sounds right on for 29 sq. with tear off and dumpster. Materials will run about $2,000-$2,200 for dementional singles,ice guard,felt,ridge vent, New drip edge,any step flashing and vent boots.
I see Contractors on Craigslist trying to hire guys at $20 a sq. That's sick!
 Brent


----------



## tedshunter (Dec 27, 2004)

Shoot me a P.M. and I will get you in touch with someone who can give you a great quote.


----------



## tinmarine (Nov 19, 2007)

wickedcarpenter said:


> $3,600 labor sounds right on for 29 sq. with tear off and dumpster. Materials will run about $2,000-$2,200 for dementional singles,ice guard,felt,ridge vent, New drip edge,any step flashing and vent boots.
> I see Contractors on Craigslist trying to hire guys at $20 a sq. That's sick!
> Brent


 
I did my own roof about four years ago and I paid right around $3100 all said and done. Just for 3 tab shingles for a 32 sq roof.
All my neighbors paid around $7,000 for smaller roofs.
Hell, my BIL charges $100 a sq just for labor.


----------



## Fur and Feathers (Apr 11, 2007)

Tear off and replace should be in the neighborhood of $160 - $170 per square for material and labor for a single layer tear off 4/12 - 6/12 pitch, with a licensed and insured roofer. Make DANG sure they are licensed and insured. Otherwise you could get the screws put to ya. I've been doing this for over 30 years and have seen it all. Would love to help you but we are in Gensee County. Good Luck!


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

Fur and Feathers said:


> Tear off and replace should be in the neighborhood of $160 - $170 per square for material and labor for a single layer tear off 4/12 - 6/12 pitch, with a licensed and insured roofer. Make DANG sure they are licensed and insured. Otherwise you could get the screws put to ya. I've been doing this for over 30 years and have seen it all. Would love to help you but we are in Gensee County. Good Luck!


Amen! If not insured and licensed, your asking for trouble. Not to mention these slobs are the ones putting all of us legite guys out of business, because we can't match their prices. i agree the 160-170 area is fair for a one layer tear off. Just beware, because everyone and their brother claim to be roofers, and I have fixed some pretty shabby work recently. Lot of leaks needing to be repaired in the last 6 months.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

Get it done for free, no B.S.!!

Hire an UNlicensed builder to do it. When they finish, refuse to pay him regardless of any "contract" you may have signed. They have no legal recourse to collect since they are practicing a trade that requires a state license that they don't have. This came right from a question right on the exam to obtain a Residential Builders License. 

I don't REALLY suggest doing this, I just like to bring it up once in a while to give the "undercutters" a lil' food for thought. The prices Fur and Feathers and Outdoor Junkie gave are good ones to go by. I did a 35 square tearoff and putdown for $65/square for labor only. Adding the price of a good shingle in brings you right close to the numbers they mentioned. Other things a contractor considers when doing a bid are # and size of valleys, roof pitch, and type of shingle used (some shingles lay faster than others).

A builders license can be verified at this link. You can search by license # or the name of the company.
https://www2.dleg.state.mi.us/colaLicVerify/


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

whatever you do make sure you get ICEGUARD put on for at least 2 foot above the heated part of the roof line. if you have a 1 foot overhang, one course will do you just fine. alot of people DO NOT UNDERSTAND ice dams start at the point of heat loss and that would be just above the inside edge of your house's walls. so if you have a 2 foot overhang you won't get the neeeded protection with only 1 course of iceguard.
as far as cost's go 150 per square is a good starting point. pitch of roof, number of layers is the big factor in a tearoff cost anything over 6/12 and up goes the bill.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

As important as ice and water shield, if not more so, is to assure adequate ventilation. A MINIMUM of one square foot net free ventilation area per 200 sq' of ceiling. 1/100 is much better. A combination of continuous soffit vents and either louvers or ridge vent is the best method


----------



## DANIEL MARK ZAPOLSKI (Sep 23, 2002)

i concur with the vented soffit and ridge venting. i even do that on garages. heat and moisture is a rotten roof waiting to happen.


----------



## HunterZ (Jan 1, 2005)

First off - your roof protects everything you own. Secondly it is 40 to 60% of what you see from the road. There is some very good advise that has been given. 
I would sugest getting a company that has a good track record and goes through a continuing educaton program. Licensed and Insured is a must since if one of these folks falls off yor roof and your not named on their insurance, that guy or his surviving family can sue you for everythig.
A good contractor will give you a full menu of products to choose from since most folks only do a roof once or twice in a lifetime they tend to choose the same products they see everywhere. There are a lot of unique styles out there and incredible warranties from credentialed contractors. Warranties as much as 50 years non-prorated materail warranties and 20 years covering the workmanship backed by 100 year old manufacturers.
There is a difference but it is not free. Roofing material being asphaltic based has gone up in cost several times this year. If a contractor is licensed, insured a plans to be in business in 20 years you will pay more than the the folks had mentioned earlier. 
Just to clearify, there is not a 45 years shingle but from one manufacture and you will have to search that product out since it is not prevelant in the Michigan market. There are 25, 30. 40 and lifetime warranted products . Also, Michigan code for Waterproffing underlayment is as stated 24" to the interior of the exterior wall AS A MININMUM.
Ventilation on the otherhand is 1 sq foot of net free area fro every 150 sq ft of attic floor (if there is no vapor barrier). A good contrator will show you his MATH on how and what he is doing. A good contractor will also look in your attic space to make sure your soffit area is not blocked and the soffit ventilation is correct and working or what he does on the roof is useless.
Replacing your roof is not replacing the shingles but a system that wil help your home and it's materials last the intended life you expected. I am not dsaying that you need to pay too much but you should be paying a fair price for what you get. Remember it does protect your bigest investment.
Dan


----------



## UNREEL (Jun 8, 2007)

Amen!!


----------

